# Help my son garnish his pasta salad for school



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2011)

My son has his cooking final project next week in school ( high school)

He decided to make his favorite pasta dish which is Bowtie pasta, mixed with garlic oil, chopped spinach and feta cheese. 

He gets extra points for his presentation/ garnish.

Any suggestions on what garnishes could be added to pretty up this dish ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## merstar (Jan 5, 2011)

Some suggestions:
Chopped red bell pepper
Chopped fresh basil
Thin shavings of Parmigiano Reggiano.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 5, 2011)

Sliced black olives? Radish rose? Curled up thinly sliced zucchini? Green onion....oooh! How about this???

Green Onion Garnish


----------



## babetoo (Jan 5, 2011)

very clever annie. you get an A from me.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the ideas guys, keep them coming !!!


----------



## merstar (Jan 5, 2011)

Sliced prosciutto is another idea. Here's a photo of a pasta salad that uses it:
Culinary in the Desert: Prosciutto and Melon Pasta Salad...


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2011)

Does the garnish have to be part of the dish or JUST a garnish? I like the look of those long strings of lemon zest around the edge of the plate. You have a lot of green and white, if he added a couple of cherry tomato "tulips" and some lemon zest it would perk up the color a lot.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 5, 2011)

Please let us know what he decides? I'm interested to see what he does!


----------



## luvs (Jan 5, 2011)

julienne sundried tomato & toasted pignolis & kalamatas, halved or as is. tapanade could be used, too, w/ the tomato~


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, being the typical teenager, he didnt quite pay attention , so im not %100 sure.  he will find out tomorrow.
I think something just to "pretty it up"  

I agree about the a lot of green and white.

I thought about adding grape tomatoes for the red
I like the black olive and parmesan shavings idea too.

In addition, i think the lemon zest, scallion garnishes would also make it look nice too

Ill let your know what he decides.  

On sunday, we will do a test run and see what we come up with.

Unfortunately, ive been without a kitchen for a few weeks, so i have to wait for the weekend to cook at my moms house.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2011)

Larry, you really have to have him look at this thread from our very own Mollyanne.........pages and pages of both inspiration and doable ideas.  If this doesn't inspire him nothing will. What an incredible collection for all of us to enjoy. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/awesome-food-art-64242.html


----------

